# Forum Argomenti di discussione F24 e invii telematici  F24 pagato doppio (due distinti versamenti identici e due distinti F24 identici)

## esco

A causa di un disguido con la banca in data 16.10.2012 è stato eseguito un doppio pagamento del modulo F24, con l'emissione di due F24 identici e due prelievi sono registrati sull'estratto conto.
I pagamenti sono relativi a: 
- sezione erario 
codici tributo/rateizz/periodo
2001-0405-2012
1668-0000-2012
2003-0405-2011
1668-0000-2011 
- sezione regioni 
cod-regione/tributo/rateizz/periodo
06-3800-0405-2011
06-3805-0000-2011
06-3812-0405-2012
06-3805-0000-2012 
come recuperare?

----------


## CED I CONTABILI SRLS

Per "recuperare" l'importo versato, deve fare richiesta di rimborso o di recupero del credito in carta semplice all'agenzia delle entrate, ovvero dichiarare nel quadro RX con la presentazione del prossimo Unico; visti i tempi lunghi, le consiglio di optare per la compensazione.
Dimostrando il doppio errato pagamento, se si reca di persona, le daranno una ricevuta di attestazione del credito (da conservare) sulla quale saranno indicati i codici tributo a credito da utilizzare in compensazione fin da subito.
Se invece spedisce la lettera, deve attendere l'esito e quindi la risposta dell'agenzia.

----------


## esco

Mi sono recato alla AdE, spero di aver trovato il funzionario competente, che mi ha indicato la seguente procedura: 
1-  Presentare all’Agenzia delle Entrate una lettera di spiegazione con l'indicazione delle variazioni dei “Codice tributo” e “Anno di riferimento” per la sezione “Imposte dirette” (variando tutti i codici in 2001 e tutte le date in 2011) e per la sezione “regioni” (variando tutti i codici in 3800 e tutte le date in 2011). 
2-  Presentare una Dichiarazione dei redditi relativa al 2011 integrativa inserendo il credito proveniente dal doppio F24 che sarà subito utilizzabile per pagare un nuovo F24. 
che fare?

----------

